# How do I update my BIOS?



## cdfreelancer

Today I took my mousetrap into my local computer shop to upgrade from a 1.3duron to an xp2400. I vaguely remember the guy in the store telling me that I need to upgrade my BIOS. He also mentioned that I had to use a floppy disc to do it but that's all I can remember. He told me to go to www.ecs.com.tw in order to download something that would enable me to upgrade my BIOS.
To be honest, I don't have a clue what I'm supposed to be doing. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 4W4K3

what motherboard do you have? thats the first step.


----------



## Praetor

In general you can always boot off a BIOS update disk and do it from that. Your manual will have specific details on that kind of stuff. Other motherboards have capacity for updating the BIOS from a windows application


----------



## cdfreelancer

My motherboard is a K7S5A manufactured by ECS.
How do I create a BIOS update disk? Once I've made one, what do I do?


----------



## Praetor

Here's the official BIOS updates: http://www.ecs.com.tw/download/k7s5a.htm
The manual: http://www.ecs.com.tw/download/manual_k7s.htm


----------



## cdfreelancer

Hmmm. God, this sounds so dumb but I still haven't got a clue what to do or which file to download. Do I have to open up my PC to look at the motherboard???


----------



## Praetor

Question: is there a specific reason you want to update the BIOS? if it works --- leeave it alone


----------



## cdfreelancer

Errr, the guy in the puter shop said I need to update my BIOS. Maybe it wont work as effectively unless I do?!?!? Maybe I'm more likely to get errors and stuff like that. I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Praetor

> Errr, the guy in the puter shop said I need to update my BIOS. Maybe it wont work as effectively unless I do?!?!? Maybe I'm more likely to get errors and stuff like that. I honestly have no idea.


Technie will tell you that a lot but if you're not encountering problems ... dont make new potential problems  You should eb fine with your current revision of the BIOS


----------



## cdfreelancer

When I first got the puter home earlier today I switched it on and it gave me the choice to start in safe mode or normal startup. Whenever I've started it since then, iyt hasn't offered me the choice. Also, when I start it up it says 'unknown processor AMD 2000MHZ'. Could that mean that it hasn't been installed properly or what?


----------



## Praetor

Try normal setup.. sounds like the battery on the mobo might be failing?


----------



## 4W4K3

cdfreelancer said:
			
		

> When I first got the puter home earlier today I switched it on and it gave me the choice to start in safe mode or normal startup. Whenever I've started it since then, iyt hasn't offered me the choice. Also, when I start it up it says 'unknown processor AMD 2000MHZ'. Could that mean that it hasn't been installed properly or what?



mine says the same thing "unknown CPY typ" that means it does not read the name string correctly. which means its not a supported CPU. if you update your BIOS it might be supported and recognize it as a 2400+.


----------



## cdfreelancer

Ah! I thought that might have someting to do with it. Now how the do I actually upgrade the BIOS. It's the sort of thing I can't afford to f*ck-up!


----------



## Praetor

- Here's a link to the official page: http://www.ecsusa.com/products/k7s5a.html
- Latest Manual: ftp://ftp.ecs.com.tw/manual/eng/k7s5a31beng.zip  (with instructions on how to flash probably)
- Latest bios (1st one): http://www.ecs.com.tw/download/k7s5a.htm

Im pretty sure the new proc isnt accepted by that board regardless of the firmware but i could be wrong


----------



## cdfreelancer

Well my puter's working OK so I guess it must accept the new chip. Or isn't it that simple?


----------



## Praetor

> Well my puter's working OK so I guess it must accept the new chip. Or isn't it that simple?


It could be that simple but is it running the new chip propery?  Fire up CPUz (free, from http://www.cpuid.com ) and let me know what the CPU tab says


----------



## cdfreelancer

OK kool. I fired it up and it says: 
AMD Athlon XP. Technology- 0.13. Voltage- 1.648. Instructions- MMX (+), 3DNow! (+). Core speed- 1991.6MHz. Multiplier- x 15.0. FSB- 132.8MHz. Bus Speed- 265.5MHz. L1 Data- 64KBytes. L2 Data- 64KBytes. Level 2- 256KBytes.
Pretty kool little program!
BTW Praetor: Judging by your name, I'd guess that your looking forward to 'Rome Total War'!?


----------



## Praetor

> BTW Praetor: Judging by your name, I'd guess that your looking forward to 'Rome Total War'!?


LOL The nick "Praetor" has nothing to do with the Roman position .. something else altogether (it up for guess though )


----------



## cdfreelancer

Hmmm, I don't know. Something to do with the fact that it's an ancient title of office? Maybe something to do with the anti-spamming software???
I posted the results of CPUz above. Does it all look ok?


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL The nick "Praetor" has nothing to do with the Roman position .. something else altogether (it up for guess though )



there was a hacker named "praetor" in a sandra bullock movie. i believe its called "the net" am i correct? my gf told me that when she first saw ur name. she ownz EVERY sandra bullock movie...big fan.


----------



## Praetor

> AMD Athlon XP
> Technology- 0.13
> Voltage- 1.648
> Instructions- MMX (+), 3DNow! (+).
> Core speed- 1991.6MHz
> Multiplier- x 15.0.
> FSB- 132.8MHz
> Bus Speed- 265.5MHz.
> L1 Data- 64KBytes.
> L2 Data- 64KBytes.
> Level 2- 256KBytes.


I think you forgot the box labeled "CodeName" but i'm guessing you've got the ThoroughbreadB based on the size of the L2. The clock speed translates to roughly something in the ballpark of an XP2500 (Thoroughbred) or XP2600 (Barton) ... was that what you bought?


----------



## cdfreelancer

It just says 'thoroughbred'. I actually bought a straight forward XP2400 which is the most my mobo will take. I toyed with the idea of getting a barton XP3200+ but it would have meant upgrading the mobo as well which would have cost £200+ rather than £76.
So do you think I need to upgrade my BIOS? Everything seems to be running fine so I don't want to do it unless neccessary.


----------



## Praetor

Everything seems to be in working order  No need to fix anything yet


----------



## cdfreelancer

Yet!


----------

